# Omenwood Hotel (Night Spa and Funeral Parlor)



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome haunt Johnshenry!!! Night spa....it sounds so nice!!!


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

very cool, you are really going all out!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

So saving this link! I too have a haunted hotel in the works thanks to Lady Chamberwell. I love your invite and all your great ideas. I've followed your 'black out' events in the past and I'm so impressed with the effect. I wish I had the techo savy to do such a thing.

I also understand the issue you had last year and not having a party -- things have been difficult for us and I've contemplated cancelling becauswe I'm not sure if I am up for it but...plans are still in the works -- they are just dragging. Trying to convince myself -- the party's just what I need. Following along with everyone's progress is inspiring!

My husband and I are doing similar costumes -- love to see what you've put together.

What have you decided to do outside your house this year with props? I plan to have a couple sitting on our porch with their luggage and typically I have monsters everywhere but I'm not sure I will have time at this point to do as much outside and I usally do (as I usually have the inside mostly done by October 1st).

Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I find the best way to keep from going nuts is to make a list of what I think I want to do by late August, start on the stuff in Sept on the things that have to be "built" (after all these years, there is a lot of stuff that just needs to be brought up from the basement). And in Oct, actually start setting stuff up. If it comes at me all at once in late Oct, and I feel pressured, I tend to loose my "cherub-like demeanor".

As for the front, I am making a 4 x 4 foot foam Omenwood hotel sign, with a dangling and flickering "VACANCY" sign below. I will probably put a Bucky (if I get them in time) on the front porch in a rocking chair with old suitcases, and want to make a valet luggage cart out of our kids wagon if I have time. I also have a very neat flying crank ghost and have rigged a line up in some trees out front, but in my mind I have put that at the bottom of the list. Inside the house comes first.

I didn't mention that I bought a Minions webber and some UV glue and am really looking forward to webbing up the house a bit. I think it would be cool to be so sparing with the webs, that you only really noticed them after the blackout and when the blacklights were on.

My wife an I will be zombied hotel employees. I have an old Salvation army suit and will have a name tag "Omenwood Hotel/John/Night Manager" My wife will be a maid (she bought the costume yesterday) and will have a nametag also. I thought of something to put on her tag yesterday. Seriously, I came up with this myself. Ready? "Omenwood Hotel/Name/Housecreeping".

Looks like a rainy Saturday coming up so a good day to build stuff in the shop. Will upload more pics to the PhotoBucket album soon.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and OMG OMG!!* Such a completely cool idea to have the lights black out and Zombies appear from the woods!! What a way to kick a party into high gear! I can see the invitation -- "Cocktails at 8:00 Zombies at 10:00!"
How exactly will you throw the circuit breaker on the house? X10? Explain please... for we novices. I am not worthy...  boo


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, the zombies coming out of the woods amid intense stobe lightening would be awesome, but that is not going to happen this year. (Sheesh, I should work in Hollywood....). Maybe one year I can have some "special guests", let them come and hang out in my shop (there is a beer fridge in there) and after the house blackout, do their thing. Would need to make a very big fog chiller. We live in the perfect place for this, very wooded lot and back of the house backs up against a march with thinned woods in between. Zombies staggering up the hill from the marsh through ground fog then banging on the back doors....

Yeah.

Check out X10.com (PAINFUL site to look at navigate), and smarthome.com (better with good tutorial stuff). It is very SIMPLE, and you can have fun with just a few modules and a wireless remote. I use it all over my house year round to turn on landscape lights and such.

Blacking out with X10 requires careful planning and testing to make sure that every light that is on early in the party is on an X10 channel. We even have a code "chicken wings" to make a sweep through the house just before the blackout. For example, the bathroom sconce lights are not X10-able, so someone slips in there and swaps out the normal bulbs with flicker bulbs. We use small table lamps on X10 modules instead of overhead/ceiling lights for example. We even put black tape over the DVD and cable box displays! I mean BLACKOUT. But no, we don't throw a circuit breaker.

So the code is when I tell my wife "lets put the chicken wings in". Then she will make her rounds and come back and tell me "chicken wings are done". 

Do this 16-18 years in a row and you figure out all the fine details......!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*"chicken wings!"*

*LUV IT!!* We too have a wooded backyard that blends into a bit of wetlands before it runs into a small condo development. Some of the teens in my neighborhood have been begging to help me this year! I think your idea may be worth a try - even on a small scale. THANK YOU for the inspiration!! and the helpful info. "Chicken wings - here we come!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Uploaded a few more pics to the photo bucket page (see my sig). Today was like Christmas, I got FIVE packages from the PO. My Minions webber, this cool old phone from the 40s (which I probably paid too much for), some white glue sticks for candles, a 3 volt wall wart to power all my LED candles and a fire alarm that I will use for the booby trap bathroom closet.

Here's a pic of the phone and a cast Valet Bell I got a couple months back:










I swear that phone weighs 10 lbs. The handset weighs as much as 20 cell phones. It will go on the reception desk with a cool old Guest Register from 1937 I also got on eBay, and Bucky skeleton behind it, ALL webbed nicely with UV reactive webbing.

Tomorrow it is supposed to rain all day so I hope to get the front sign mostly done. I borrowed and overhead projector from work so I could project the Hotel lettering and mark it up.......


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Finished constructing my reception desk tonight. Made from all scrap wood and two FREE wooden doors I found. Tomorrow I will paint, and "age" it. It will sit inside a doorway just inside the front door of my house.

A few more pics uploaded to my photobucket site, URL in my sig.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesom looking stuff!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Progress on the Hotel sign. Employed a "bored" teenager with a Sharpie.


















Never done this before, but I'm pretty happy with the way it is coming out so far. I carve the big section of the letters out with the utility knife, do some detail work and thinner parts with the soldering iron, then lightly pass a butane torch in the cavity to "cauterize" the foam, and melt away all of the "fray" and "crumbs".

I'll paint the cavity with flat black, then roll the whole face with a med-light gray paint, then dab on some contrasting color with a painters sponge...

Stay tuned, more pics at the photbucket site, URL below...


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I painted the reception desk. I spray painted the black in the recesses, then rolled on the gray with a foam roller, then dry brushed on some aging and misted some water. I'll probably age it a bit more, maybe some pea green, or dull red dabbed on with a sponge.

The top surface I rolled with gray and black paint that was not mixed together in the tray much at all.










Finished the first overlay roll of paint on the sign. It needs some more detail work, aging and "mossing." I want it to look REAL old. The flickering vacancy sign will dangle below it with one of its chains broken.

Pic is fuzzy, didn't have the camera set right.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

That is looking GREAT Johnsherry! Can't wait to see more pictures as it all comes together!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Did some aging on the main sign, and added some lights. They are landscape lights on painted copper tubing and screwed to a brace on the back of the sign. They have 5 watt halogen G4 bulbs in them, but I power them with a 9 volt adapter, so the light is dim an yellow. I'll get a pic at night once it is on the front of the house. I did a little bit of webbing on it too with my Minions webber.










I am making a bunch of PVC candles by taking apart tealights and hard wiring them. I will be able to turn them on after the blackout with the X10 controller.










So far the RSVP response to the invites has been pretty good. All of the "fun" people are for sure coming, plu s a few "virgins"...... MWwwaahahahaha!!!

Lots more pics at my Photobucket, link below...


----------



## elvenprincessjo (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! You sure are coming up with a lot of creative props! I LOVE the PVC candles! I am needing to make a trip to Home Depot and I might add these to my list of projects if you don't mind me stealing the idea...!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Some "ice pipe" tests:



















Trying up high to see if the fog "drops". It does!










Built a luggage/valet cart out of scrap plywood, PVC and the wheels from the kids wagon. I think I spent less than $10 on it. Rolled the PVC with poorly mixed black and gray paint. This will go on the front porch with some suitcases, and something hanging from it. Any ideas? Was thinking of an old garment bag with my 3 foot skeleton poking out...










Getting carried away with PVC candles, although all of these ones I cut pipe for in '07 for our last party. Now I am hard wiring the LED flicker circuits and will run them off an AC adapter. This long board will go up high on a palldium window sill where you can only look up and see them. So I don't need to make "tops" for them...










More pics added to my photo bucket page, see my .sig...


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

johnshenry -- That is some awesome hotel you are haunting! WOW!

Was the fogger hard to make?


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

No new pics at the moment (none I have uploaded anyway), but a general update.

"Jam Week" is here. I had to take care of a lot of other stuff this week, so little time for H2009. 

Good news is we have a "critical mass" in the RSVP dept, at least 30 people. Some will not show, but I know others who have not responded will come. It is looking like a good crowd.

I got my two Buckys yesterday! Holy crap those things are heavy!

Will start hauling the heavy sound gear up out of the basement this weekend.

I have finally got my "opening" sound track done, and am VERY happy with it. This is the sound effect, a minute or two of lightening and then music slowly fades in. I heard "Planet Claire" on the radio the other night and decided "that is it!" (I'm 47, guests are probably mostly 35-50).

I'll post the lead SFX .mp3 later this weekend for all to hear. Starts with a loud buzz/electric arc then "BANG" and lights out. 

Two questions: 

1) For those who have used buckys before, how do you post them? I have no problem running screws into their joints, but I don't want them to look like HW store rejects. One will need to sit up behind the check in desk, the other will lay face down on a massage table (Funeral Parlor and Night Spa.....).

2) I have 200 multicolor glow sticks (will do a party for our daughter Nov 1 night also), and for our adult party, we have people coming from 3 distinct social groups; work, church (no we are not Baptists) and "neighborhood". I had this thought about sorting the glow sticks by color and putting them in separate containers at the check in desk, with those names on them. Why? I don't know. Just thought maybe it would be cool if people figured out after the lights went out how to spot each other? Any ideas, maybe a simple game (although I am not too keen on "games" at our party...).

More pics to come this weekend. I have dyed over 100 yds of chees cloth and am starting to hang it...

Other funny thing, last night I totally convinced our 14 year old daughter that the Buckys were real skeletons from real people... and I think she still believes it. I told her that they were from people who donated their bodies to science in Asia (as were were untaping the bubble wrap off of them). She held up a leg next to her and siad "he was short, or was it um , him, a her...?" 

She is still gullible.....


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG... I am super inspired!!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

johnshenry -- can't wait to hear the SPX and see the party pictures! Love the story about your daughter. My daughter was insistant that we set up our science lab in our hotel this year (one of her favorites every year) but I said why would there be a science lab in an old hotel and her reply was "They are guests who "donated" their bodies to science" so....our lab is set up with a little sign saying just that.

Have a great party!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Really awesome can't wait for the pics! I've been following your thread REALLY REALLY close! lol


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, although I have been flat out, not a whole lot more pics. I am taking tomorrow off work, so I have 2 full days, but I still feel like there is WAY too much left to get done.

I got my 2 buckys, and they are very cool, but really need some work right out of the box as they are anatomical models and have lots of unnecessary screws and hardware. I am not sure I will have time to do anything with them but prop them up.

The good news is we have FIFTY-TWO RSVPs!! And quite a few "newbies".

I have the sound system set up, and am VERY happy with my "opening" SFX and music track. You can preview it here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/85292-party-intro-track.html

That last crash I pulled off a Youtube video, search on "rapture" and "are you ready?". I love the way it builds with the music. When the thunder hits, two 750 and one 1000watt strobes go off in the yard, front and back, pointed at the windows, and one 750 watt one is in the main family room that I can switch in too.

This board with 47 PVC candles goes way up high on the sill of a palladium window in our back sunroom.



















Tattered cheesecloth, soaked in a bucket of RIT dye, then drip dried...










Then stretched out to dry.. This stuff took a long time to make, but I am happy with the way it came out.










More pics later. I also hope to do a daytime walkthrough video, as well as a night time before guests arrive...


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I THINK I am in pretty good shape for tomorrow. All of the "heavy" stuff is done, sound and lighting tested out. The 3000 watts of strobes blasting through the house from outside when the house is blacked out is AWESOME. I swear, Disney/Universal has nothing on me. I will try to get a video after dark tomorrow but before guests arrive.

Tomorrow is just the lighter kind of decorating, and collecting some music/mp3s. I am also looking forward to using my Minions webber.

We have a really good "mix" of people coming too, I feel good about it. The hotel them has been fun to play with. 

I hope to be able to upload more pics, but it will probably be Sunday, I will probably be flat out all day.

I put up a chandelier in the foyer and added some moss, then I saw the AC duct next to it and thought, "Hey, it's only 4 screws, why not??"


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

That party will never be topped.



Ever.



I could not have imagined things would go as perfect as they did. We had about 50 people, some of the best costumes I have ever seen, including 2-3 good friends, who were not wearing masks, who my wife and could not recognize.

The best group of friends ever, and a precarious "mix" of people from 3 different social circles that all clicked.

The Hotel? People were blown away. The opening, the blackout, SFX and music just plain floored people. And what was fun was that by 9:45 people were bugging me "Hey, come on with the music, lets get kicking".... Perfect.

The only psuedo hitch was that right when the party started it started raining. I went out and covered my $80 strobes with aluminum foil and they still worked all night.

Anyway, some pics on the way and video of the event. I put my digital camera up on a shelf and it took 2 hours of video! Tonight we are doing a party for our daughter and her friends. Since my camera do low light really bad, I'll do a walkthrough with the camera before it gets completely dark..

Stay tuned. Still reading the other posts here, glad to see others with big events had a great time. In the end, that is what makes it all worth while...


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! glad you had a good time JH..I was hoping you would with all the wonderful things you came up with for your haunt.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, here is the video.

Camera was on one end of the family room. One 750 watt strobe is outside the sunroom on the left, near side. An 1800 watt "Cannon" strobe is at the far end of the yard outside on the left also pointing into the kitchen. Even though they are both triggered by the same audio track, they don't light up exactly the same, which gives a neat effect.

People have glow sticks, and one person has a glass with flickering LEDs that you can see.

At the start you can hear the SFX track with a spark/buzz, then a bang. Then I hit the X10 remote and blacked out the house.

There was ceiling fan in the room that made the chandeliers sway a bit that I thought was cool.

At the top of the stairs, just off the screen is an "H20" projector light that casts a green shimmering light. I could turn it, and the blacklight, and a few other things off with the X10 remote.

The opening track had the 3 songs you hear, then we switched to a laptop running "Media Monkey" in "Party" mode so people could que up songs they wanted to hear. This worked out REAL well, as in years past I felt like I spent the whole night shuffling CDs.

Listen close at about 3:22. Someone opened the booby trapped closet in the bathroom and you can hear the fire alarm going off.

Near the end, I switched the outside strobes off and one on top of the piano on.

Amazing party. Will post some pics to my photobucket later and update this thread...

Here's the Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs2ilME5EV4


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Thinking about Halloween today for some weird reason and reading new ideas here. I thought I would add one more post this thread, and do little retrospective.

It was the best party ever.


It was also the most prop and theme intensive one I ever did. As I look back, a LOT of time was spend building those props. The sign took a long time, as did the desk and the set up of the whole front desk. Cool idea, glad I did it, was fun, but probably won't re-use it for a while. Its all broken down, and stored in the basement.

At high level is the realization I just posted in another thread:

_No amount of props, sound equipment, lighting, food, booby traps, cobwebs, techy gadgets will ever make a party. Only the people make the party. Sure they enjoy the house and effects, but the party is fun because they are there, not the props and gadgets.
_

So this year I vow not to overburden myself with making big things. I will re-use somethings I have, "twist" them a little differently, but make a whole ton of new stuff.

At the lower level, here's *what worked well*:


The Hotel Front Desk: Was a cool into to the house for guests walking in. The old phone, skelly, registration book, lighting all worked very well. It WAS a ton of work, but if I want to use it again one year, its already made and can just be set up.

Distressed and dyed cheescloth: I have collected old sheets, drapes, rags remnants for years, and they look OK, but the real distress cheescloth is awesome. I might just spend all this years budget and get some more early in the year (but I haven't picked a theme for this years party yet). Super easy to hang and drape (see below)

Those little 3M "Command" wall hangers: A Godsend. How long I have looked for something that was small, would hold some good weight and could be removed from the walls without damage. Got the smallest ones on eBay, but several hundred for about $30 shipped I think. Great for hanging cloths on walls.

MediaMonkey Laptop Jukebox: Huge benefit from not having to play DJ all night. I make the opening tracks, usually 2-4 songs mixed together for the opener, and after that let people just cue up whatever they want to hear.

Bathroom Booby trap: Never fails to be entertaining. This year I used a fire alarm instead of a car horn. I made a video of how I implemented it, will upload to Youtube later.

Glow sticks: Used them the last 2-3 years, cheap and give people something to play with when the lights go out.

Lightening strobes outside blasting in through the windows. I was skeptical about this, but the effect was very, very cool. Especially since the strobes didn't react to the audio signal exactly the same. Check it out in the video above...


*What didn't work, was a problem or probably not worth the effort*: 

The bucky on the massage table. Had to build the table out of an old door, assemble and set up bucky, etc. Cute, but not many people noised. Low bang for the effort.

Music selection: I have to spend the time to get a better collection of .mp3s. I will invite people to bring music on a thumb drive if they want something particular.

The ice tube fog machine: I think it kind of worked, but with that many people in the house and all the air movement, you could tell it apart from just non-cooled smoke.

Blue rope light at the top of the stairs: Weak, poorly implemented effect. And I remember getting REALLY pissed just trying to find an extension cord for it and make it work.

The whole Omenwood Hotel sign, front desk, luggage/valet cart, etc: I know, I said it "worked" above. It did, was cool, and people really enjoyed it. But it was a TON of work making it all (remember, I am one person doing all of this), the flickering sign, desk, etc. Sure, I'll use it again, but I won't impose such a level of prop making on myself again.


So still thinking of a theme for this year. Was thinking about "Wicked Wonderland" but since the AIW movie didn't take off, maybe not. If I did, I would want to build one big toadstool for the family room. And I am not sure about how much stuff I already have could be reused...

Hmmm...


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I have skipped the last 2 years now, some difficult family issues that seem to be resolved now. I am going to bring back the Omenwood Hotel next year, H2014. The 2009 party was still the best ever.

My blackout and opening from 2009:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwnZKONrD3g

Best wishes to all the other "H" party hosts out there, hope you events went well .....


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Good to hear you're back in business johnshenry!  You were one of my major inspirations for wanting to do a D&B theme. Love your work and ideas!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice surprise to see this old thread pop up Johnshenry. I don't recall seeing your haunt before and glad to hear that you will be back in the Hotel business again! Love what you did for your hotel. This year we did an outdoor haunted hotel and didn't get to set up everything as I wanted so am considering doing it again next year possibly. Have to say it's a great indoor theme for a party though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that turned out amazing. I love your sign. nice job on it. and you really went to work on all those candles.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I love all these amazing details! NOw I wish I had an overhead projector to make a sign as fabulous as yours! Love the check in desk and the luggage cart too- WONDERFUL props!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, we're off! Invites went out via anyvite, and RSVPs are going well. Since this is a re-use of the 2009 Omenwood Hotel theme, I have decided to just keep this thread going with the H2014 Omenwood Event. 

I scored some nice antique props from Craigslist. Will set up the front entry much the same as in 2009, but want more tattered gauze used. I have a wad of it that has been down in back of my house immersed in the swamp for several months, and maybe another 40 yds or so that has been buried in the woods since November last year. No kidding. This stuff ought to look and smell nice.

The other thing I have that is new are a bunch of vintage "edison" light bulbs that I am going to replace recessed lights in my front hall. There will be 5 or so, and two will use flourscent starter cans so they will flicker. I already tested this and they work well even when dimmed way down. The will hand down from the recessed cans an almost be "in the way" for tall people anyway.

I am aiming for a 40s era theme more or less. I got 2 old broken table radios. And for $2, I got some chinese iPod shuffle knockoffs. I am going to embed them into at least one radio, and on Youtube have downloaded some hours long 1940s radio programs. One will be at the front desk, maybe another in the bathroom where it (at least at the beginning of the party) will be quiet enough to hear it.

So "engineering" time has begun. I'll post pics of stuff soon!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, this sounds like an amazing event.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Looking forward to the 're-opening'...the original thread was a gem.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, 2 weeks away, I guess I better get started huh?

Actually I got started long ago, but have been so busy, no time to post pics. This weekend I brought the new front desk backdrop inside... not before dropping it off the rack and demolishing the mail slots and having to re-glue and repaint everything. Thrilled with the way it came out. This backdrop is behind the front "desk" that you can see in this thread from the 2009 party.

Many months ago, I answered a Craigslist at from someone selling an old radio. Turns out the daughter was emptying her late father's house and she had TONS of cool stuff. You'll see more pics late. All 40s era. I got 2 really neat radios. One is in the bathroom next to the sink. It has been modified and holds an MP3 player with 2 hours of old radio shows and music from the 40s. It plays just lond enough that you won't miss it in the bathroom with the door closed.

I also got a single slide projector and made a slide of the group/ballroom scene from the Overlook Hotel, that was used at the end of "The Shining". I thnk I am going to project it on the wall in the dining room where a lone buckey sits at the end of the table (as in 2009). I bought a couple inexpensive fog machines with interval timers and was trying one with the projector on.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, this is so amazing.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well although my house looks like a bomb went off in it, and am tired of walking up and down the basement stairs... I actually feel pretty good just one week away from the party. RSVPs are around 50, but more important is that all of the "fun" people are coming. We invited about 130+, and 45 or so have not replied yet.

Big things out of the way: my opening SFX track/music is done, I am opening after the blackout with Planet Claire (B-52s) again... and I have tested the sound system and the strobes inside the house, it all works very well. I will try to post my .mp3 track later. Coffin cooler is set up, front desk is up from the basement and assembled. Bathroom closet booby trap is pretty much installed. Only big "tech" thing left is the music laptop....a friend of mine gave me 30Gb of music on a USB drive (he's a DJ) so I have to dump all of that stuff down. 

My work was threatening to send me on a business trip to Denver this week coming up, so of course I was TOTALLY stressed over that, but it looks like that is not happening. I am taking Friday next week off, and maybe Thursday too..... will post more pics later this week....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

john, sounds like it's all coming together. thank goodness you don't have to leave town.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, cold rainy and windy... but no snow this time!! I *think* I am in pretty good shape, tested all of the SFX last night and had to make not only covers for the outdoor strobes this morning, but *windproof* covers. I used upside down storage bins and cut one end out. Pic below of "the parlor", not quite cleaned up and decorated though. Guests walk by this on their way into the kitchen and the rest of the house....


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, cold rainy and windy... but no snow this time!! I *think* I am in pretty good shape, tested all of the SFX last night and had to make not only covers for the outdoor strobes this morning, but *windproof* covers. I used upside down storage bins and cut one end out. Pic below of "the parlor", not quite cleaned up and decorated though. Guests walk by this on their way into the kitchen and the rest of the house....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks good john


----------

